# The Division



## ChingOwn (Mar 28, 2016)

Need some homies to get me in the back in the Darkzone


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 8, 2016)

PC, XboxOne or *(PS4)*?


----------



## ChingOwn (May 10, 2016)

Mr Hyde said:


> PC, XboxOne or *(PS4)*?


xboxone


----------



## Dr.Pecker (May 10, 2016)

The game is broken. I wish I could get my money back $100


----------



## Mr Hyde (May 10, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> The game is broken. I wish I could get my money back $100


 yeah the game is terribly broken. It was fun but then it died quickly. Just like elder scrolls online and now tropico 5. I can't believe they give a free game away and it is broken lolol. The multiplayer worked for 2 days and then I got booted from server and cant get back on. Also happened to a few of my friends while others are still playing it. The forum blames our router but after you open shit up there isn't much else you can do from our end.

Game developers are getting lazy and taking our money because they know we will either pre-order it or buy it because our homies have it.


----------



## b4ds33d (Jun 8, 2016)

i was a die-hard until incursions came out. then i basically quit playing. picked it up again a week ago, and they fixed a lot of the bs, and it's actually fun again. i play on xb1. gamertag b4d533d


----------



## Coolwata34 (Jul 31, 2016)

still playing? new updates haven't been bad, pm me for gamertag xbox1


----------



## Mr Hyde (Jul 31, 2016)

I haven't popped the disc in since the incursions came out


----------



## torontoke (Oct 28, 2016)

Mines still all glitchy and freezes up.
I wish I could punch the developer in the dick.
And maybe it's just me but Xbox fukt up too by allowing that shit to even hit the market so unpolished.
I will never ever pay for a digital game ever again.
Disk only or gtfo


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 29, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Mines still all glitchy and freezes up.
> I wish I could punch the developer in the dick.
> And maybe it's just me but Xbox fukt up too by allowing that shit to even hit the market so unpolished.
> I will never ever pay for a digital game ever again.
> Disk only or gtfo


microsoft's fault? wow, that's a fucking stretch. the game as it were at launch was a little buggy, but not a horrible game. the "bad game" problem existed because there was little to no late game content, which is the developer and to some extent the publisher's fault. but to blame the console manufacturer, yeah, i don't think you know how that shit works.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 29, 2016)

b4ds33d said:


> microsoft's fault? wow, that's a fucking stretch. the game as it were at launch was a little buggy, but not a horrible game. the "bad game" problem existed because there was little to no late game content, which is the developer and to some extent the publisher's fault. but to blame the console manufacturer, yeah, i don't think you know how that shit works.


Your right
I don't 
And I wasn't blaming them for the glitchy game but it leaves me with zero confidence in downloading digital games.
All my games from disk work fine and my buddy who waited and got the disk in a store has never had a single glitch problem


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 29, 2016)

i downloaded, as i do all my games, and it has zero to do with glitches. the only reason to not download games is if you plan to resell them. i do it because i travel a lot and like to not have to worry about lugging more shit. the other reason would be wanting to play games if you don't have internet, but in either case, the game won't work.


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Oct 30, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Your right
> I don't
> And I wasn't blaming them for the glitchy game but it leaves me with zero confidence in downloading digital games.
> All my games from disk work fine and my buddy who waited and got the disk in a store has never had a single glitch problem


What glitches are you talking about? Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling it? I'm not sure if you'll lose your progress or not but it might fix it.


----------



## torontoke (Oct 30, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> What glitches are you talking about? Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling it? I'm not sure if you'll lose your progress or not but it might fix it.


Sometimes climbing ladders up or down I get stuck just freezes.
same thing with cargo doors and elevators.
A lot of people have had these same issues from shit I've read online. Their own message boards are flooded with people bitching since it came out.
I'm also not a fan of the constant strengthening of enemies while neutering weapons and numbers.

I liked the game but it got repetitive quick. Imo


----------



## Dr.Pecker (Oct 30, 2016)

torontoke said:


> Sometimes climbing ladders up or down I get stuck just freezes.
> same thing with cargo doors and elevators.
> A lot of people have had these same issues from shit I've read online. Their own message boards are flooded with people bitching since it came out.
> I'm also not a fan of the constant strengthening of enemies while neutering weapons and numbers.
> ...


I got pissed when they said you can play the game on single player because it's impossible after you beat the main game. I don't know if they patched it yet but you could invite people to a squad, go to a mission kick people from your squad and they invite people to their squad. If you kept doing that you could get a large group to show up at the same mission and just roll through it no problem. .


----------



## b4ds33d (Oct 30, 2016)

Dr.Pecker said:


> I got pissed when they said you can play the game on single player because it's impossible after you beat the main game. I don't know if they patched it yet but you could invite people to a squad, go to a mission kick people from your squad and they invite people to their squad. If you kept doing that you could get a large group to show up at the same mission and just roll through it no problem. .


i think they patched that awhile ago. i used to do that to get 8 and 12 man dz gank sessions going to hunt rogues.


----------

